

LimeWire Sued For More Money Than Exists In The World - 140dbs
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/industry_news/limewire_sued_for_more_money_than_exists_in_the_world.html?no_takeover

======
ColinWright
Here's the discussion from a few days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4022508>

In short, and quoting from the comments there:

* it was pretty obviously going to be dismissed,

* it exposes the nonsense maths that is being used in these situations.

* this story is old, and the case was settled for substantially less than all the money in the world:

* went on until on May 13, 2011, when Gorton agreed to pay the 13 record companies $105 million in an out-of-court settlement. " <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LimeWire>

Other stories:

* <http://www.geekosystem.com/limewire-sued-75-trillion/>

* [http://www.law.com/jsp/cc/PubArticleCC.jsp?id=1202486102650&...](http://www.law.com/jsp/cc/PubArticleCC.jsp?id=1202486102650&Manhattan_Federal_Judge_Kimba_Wood_Calls_Record_Companies_Request_for__Trillion_in_Damages_Absurd_in_Lime_Wire_Copyright_Case)

This is nothing new, nor does the article add much insight

